# Deer Hunting People?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

From a farm magazine article:

"I missed a big buck the other day. I wasn't hunting deer but appreciate those that do. I was driving my vehicle which is the way most deer are hunted in rural America. While the city folk like Bambi, they multiply like rats in a corn bin. Last year there were 1.5 mln auto accidents with deer, costing $1.1 bln in insurance claims. The deer hunt people too as 150 drivers were killed last year in deer collisions."

Side note-ND has 4000+ vehicle-deer smackeroos each year. 1 out of four Highway Patrol accident investigations is deer related.


----------

